# Which Diesel car?



## Green (7 Feb 2011)

I want to change car and as my mileage has increased to approx 16k a year I am looking to get a diesel, I would like any recommendation for a diesel between 1.6 and 2 litres. Might have around 7k to spend..Had looked at Mondoes but can't afford newer 07 onwards range with lower tax. Also, what mpg can i expect? thanks


----------



## PetrolHead (7 Feb 2011)

All the car you'll ever need......

[broken link removed]


----------



## turtle77 (9 Feb 2011)

I sold my 03 1.9TDI (150bhp) Golf last month.
I was getting 54-57 mpg out of it.

But is it big enough for you? I'm sure it is.


----------



## jab1 (12 Feb 2011)

wouldnt take a vw if i got it for nothing,piles of crap.well from 06 upwards anyway....


----------



## RMCF (12 Feb 2011)

I drive a Ford Focus 1.6TDCi, and its quality.

Only thing is, its a 2010, so no idea what an older model might be like.


----------



## jab1 (14 Feb 2011)

Yorky said:


> Agreed.
> The Mazda 3 is your only man


 got rid of the god forsaken passatt a few weeks ago,and got a honda accord,wow what a car,also heard mazda are fantastic..


----------



## Mpsox (15 Feb 2011)

Peugot 308 diesal gives me 60mpg, 75% motorway, 25% town driving


----------



## turtle77 (15 Feb 2011)

jab1 said:


> got rid of the god forsaken passatt a few weeks ago,and got a honda accord,wow what a car,also heard mazda are fantastic..


 

Delighted to hear; I'm picking up my 08 Accord tonight!


----------



## jab1 (17 Feb 2011)

turtle77 said:


> Delighted to hear; I'm picking up my 08 Accord tonight!


 good stuff,i got a sport,2.2 diesel /fantastic car,and so much power.best of luck with it..


----------



## northsideboy (17 Feb 2011)

Agreed about the Honda. The older model of the Mazda had terrible lights. Were so bad they were a danger


----------



## johnstown (24 Feb 2011)

Have a petrol golf, 10 years old.  Thinking of getting a diesel.  Based cars I took for a test drive, I was thinking a new golf diesel or Skoda Octavia.   Anyone got any opinions on these?  I believe the electrics etc in the Skoda are tried and tested and may be a more reliable car than the Golf.


----------



## BK0001 (24 Feb 2011)

johnstown said:


> Anyone got any opinions on these? I believe the electrics etc in the Skoda are tried and tested and may be a more reliable car than the Golf.


 
They'll both get you from A to B. The electrics will be identical as they are both VAG.


----------



## villa 1 (24 Feb 2011)

Both cars are very reliable but have a look at the boot space in the octavia, no comparison


----------

